# New Wineador ... What Should My Temperature and Humidity % Be?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am done with my small 8 bottle Emerson wine cooler conversion, I have the new shelves in and 1/2lb. of beads in the back for humidity and my small starting collection of about 30 cigars in there (more to come) 

I have seen a lot of different suggestions on what people think the Temp. and Rh level should be in a cooler.

Can I get a solid number on where both readings should be so I can do whats necessary to get it to the correct temp. and Rh%

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's a handy link to a relative humidity table, courtesy of Mr_mich. Is that what you're lookin for?

I'm aiming to keep mine at around 70, with 63-65%, although it's hovering more around 60-61% right now.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Here's a handy link to a relative humidity table, courtesy of Mr_mich. Is that what you're lookin for?
> 
> I'm aiming to keep mine at around 70, with 63-65%, although it's hovering more around 60-61% right now.


Ok I figured the temp from like 68-70 was what it was suppose to be (mine is currently at 68 degrees... should I go one number up on the temp to get it closer to 70???)... and though you read about humidors and how the humidity in those should be around 70% I keep seeing most people say to try for 65% in wineadors.

Is there a reason why you should run a cooler below the standard 70% that a humidor requires?

Thanks so much for the link and info brother!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The one reason I can think of is to keep any potential beetles asleep. Other than that, I can't really think of one. Although you don't want them too cool, or you have to mess with the humidity level.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

So the best settings I can see really are about 68 Degrees temperature and about 65% Rh.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The one reason I can think of is to keep any potential beetles asleep. Other than that, I can't really think of one. Although you don't want them too cool, or you have to mess with the humidity level.


Like he said ^^^. But the lower RH also keeps the ever present mold at bay. You can freeze away beetles but mold never really dies.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like to keep mine at 65-67% and at about 65 degrees.... This works best for me. I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> I like to keep mine at 65-67% and at about 65 degrees.... This works best for me. I hope this helps in some way.


Everyone's thoughts help! Just wanting to make sure I have my settings correct.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> Everyone's thoughts help! Just wanting to make sure I have my settings correct.


Yep they're some great people here! They helped me so much when I was building my 28 bottle!!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> Yep they're some great people here! They helped me so much when I was building my 28 bottle!!


Ya I am looking forward to my 28 bottle. Its on my Christmas wish list!!!

I knew just about nothing till I came to this site 3 weeks ago and I now have a glass top humidor with all the accessories needed, a small 8 bottle wine cooler that I found on CL for 20 bucks brand new that has cedar trays, my cedar shelving and thin planks to line the inside will be here Monday, 70% beads in a media bag in the back and so much more knowledge its amazing.

I am already participating in the Newbie Sampler Trade forum... thats a great way to interact with many more puffers out there and trade cigars to see what you find new from other members and hopefully be able to find something new for them as well.

This site is so great but holly crap is it starting to really cost me money.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Another quick question on Humidity .... what impact are there on the Rh level being to high and also the impact of Rh level being to low?

I know temperature needs to be low to keep em fresh and free of beetles but is the Rh just to keep the sticks wrapper and binder fresh? I would assume to high Rh then they get more moist and wet and the lower the Rh the more chance of drying out and cracking the wrapper etc.

I'm pretty sure that's the reason for the Rh needing to be stable but just wanted to see if I was right and if there is anything else this helps with as well.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> Another quick question on Humidity .... what impact are there on the Rh level being to high and also the impact of Rh level being to low?
> 
> I know temperature needs to be low to keep em fresh and free of beetles but is the Rh just to keep the sticks wrapper and binder fresh? I would assume to high Rh then they get more moist and wet and the lower the Rh the more chance of drying out and cracking the wrapper etc.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's the reason for the Rh needing to be stable but just wanted to see if I was right and if there is anything else this helps with as well.


High humidity is an invitation for mold and more draw associated problems. Low RH can cause your sticks to burn a little harsh. It's the constant swings up and down that'll cause your wrappers to split or crack.

I keep my humis at 63-65% RH. So far no draw probs and no harshness though you really have to find your own personal sweet-spot.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm currently sitting at a temp of 68 and Rh at 64 ... Sounds like my cooler is holding very well so far.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I was in LA this last week and was at a work event with a very fine cigar roller who presented me with some of the finest smokes I've ever had. The guy owns a distribution company - but loves to make his own stuff...we got into this conversation over a couple stoges and he keeps ALL his stuff at 72/72.

The fact is, it's up to you. If you get the temp too cold without adjusting the humidity, you'll dry your cigars out. It's probably a more delicate balancing act when you start dropping the temps in a cooler. I keep my stuff (probably $2k worth) in an end-table humi. I live in Texas so the coolest my house gets in the summer is around 74, although I keep my humi in a windowless room so the temp stays around 72-73. In the wintertime the temp will drop to around 68. I use beads and my RH stays rock solid at 68%. My cigars smoke wonderfully and have for over 2 years now in this setup - and I have everything from Behike's to $2.00 second's in the there.

Bottom line is, YMMV. Try to keep it in the 65-72 temp range and in the 65-70 RH range - anywhere in there and you'll be fine.


----------



## DaveTheStick (Dec 10, 2020)

First thing to understand is that there is an ideal storage RH% for smokng a cigar and different conditions for long term storage. The second thing to know is that I am not an expert, but have read a lot and done some experimentation. There are no definitive scientific studies to nail down these parameters but I have read the opinions of several experts (major cigar makers and retailers) and distilled them down to some sound principles based on empirical evidence, informed opinion and science. 

First a few facts.

- Low temperatures and RH will discourage the hatching of tobacco beetles. Generally not an issue as ideal smoking and storage conditions should be below that threshold. I prefer to error on the lower side of optimum RH and temperature to avoid beetles and mold.
- Lower RH will discourage mold growth.
- Moisture content of a cigar is determined by the relative humidity in which it is stored - regardless of temperature. (I have tested this)
- Cooler temperature will slow the aging process in your humidor.


1. For smoking and short term storage, i.e. 0-3 years for example. 66-72 deg F should allow natural aging and avoid beetles. For RH you want the cigar to be moist but not so moist as it does not burn well, i.e. requires a couple re-lites or so. This is around 68-71% RH. For Cuban cigars a little lower. If you smoke in a humid or colder climate then slightly lower RH may be preferable or if in a very dry or hot area slightly higher - it depends on the cigar and your experience. These conditions will also allow the cigar to age at a favorable rate. I recommend 6 months aging before smoking as this will all but guarantee that a young cigar is past the "sick" phase and even if it has already matured to a favorable age, another 6 months or so will probably benefit the cigar. I would recommend 68 degF and 69% RH for starters. See how they smoke and adjust the RH accordingly. 

2. For premium cigars you wish to store for long periods of time you should lower the humidor temperature while maintaining the optimum RH for smoking - or slightly less. I suggest 65% RH. This will slow and gracefully age the cigars over time. If stored under the conditions of number 1 mentioned above, most cigars will be past their prime before 5 years. The best temperature depends on how long the cigars are to be stored. At the extreme, store at 50 degF and wrap them air tight in their box. This works well for cigars that are well aged and you wish to remain fresh for years to come. If you expect to keep new cigars less than 10 years then 60 degF would be a good storage temperature. 5 years, then perhaps 65 degF. Unfortunately, every cigar is different and will benefit from more or less aging. Generally, premium full bodied cigars will benefit from longer aging while mild ones will peak earlier..

I live in Michigan and have a mix of New World and Cuban cigars and keep them at 62 degF and 65% RH. for long term storage. New cigars I keep at 65% RH and room temperature. Your mileage may vary. I use beads to control RH, so the consumer choices are 65, 69, 70 or 72%%.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

DaveTheStick said:


> First thing to understand is that there is an ideal storage RH% for smokng a cigar and different conditions for long term storage. The second thing to know is that I am not an expert, but have read a lot and done some experimentation. There are no definitive scientific studies to nail down these parameters but I have read the opinions of several experts (major cigar makers and retailers) and distilled them down to some sound principles based on empirical evidence, informed opinion and science.
> 
> First a few facts.
> 
> ...


First and foremost. Solid advice and welcome to the forum.

But just be aware or system does not delete older threads, so try to be cognizant of the date when the question was asked. This particular thread is pushing a decade since it was posted.

Enjoy the forum.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

